# "To ...., begin with ..."



## ThomasK

Deze opeenvolging kunnen we volgens mij niet direct overnemen in het Nederlands: je kunt vóór een imperatief eigenlijk geen zinsdeel plaatsen, vind ik. Dus moet je uitwijken, denk ik, en ik wil graag horen welke optie jullie zouden kiezen.

"To meditate begin with your physical posture" zou ik dan vertalen als : "*Als je* wil/ gaat mediteren, let dan eerst en vooral op je houding." _[Ik merk daarbij op dat ik de hoofdzin volgens mij ook moeilijk veel letterlijker kon vertalen] _Maar ik vraag mij af of jullie het (syntactisch, ...) anders zouden aanpakken.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Die Engelse constructie zie je wel eens in vertaalde gebruiksaanwijzingen en dergelijke, maar je hebt gelijk, het is geen goed Nederlands. Wat ervoor in de plaats moet komen, hangt af van het type tekst en vermoedelijk ook van je eigen schrijfstijl. Een mogelijkheid in het Nederlands is de gebiedende wijs met onderwerp:

_Bij het mediteren/om te mediteren/als je gaat mediteren let je eerst/om te beginnen op je lichaamshouding._​
(In een verzorgde tekst zou ik _je wilt_ met een -t schrijven, maar dat terzijde.)


----------



## ThomasK

Ik begrijp. Ik zou het wel geen gebiedende wijs noemen (want die heeft geen onderwerp/nominatief, alleen een vocatief), maar ik begrijp wel: de betekenis is wel die van een imperatief. En zeker hier. Het is herkenbaar in de NMBS-slogans: "Alle reizigers letten op hun bagage." Het lijkt een indicatief, maar het is helemaal niet beschrijvend - en niet iedereen houdt ervan. Ik zou deze vorm daarom niet kiezen, maar het kan inderdaad.

Nog bedankt voor de hint inzake "willen". Ik kende een soortgelijke suggestie in verband met "kan/kunt", maar deze eerlijk gezegd niet.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Ik begrijp. Ik zou het wel geen gebiedende wijs noemen (want die heeft geen onderwerp/nominatief, alleen een vocatief), maar ik begrijp wel: de betekenis is wel die van een imperatief. En zeker hier. Het is herkenbaar in de NMBS-slogans: "Alle reizigers letten op hun bagage." Het lijkt een indicatief, maar het is helemaal niet beschrijvend - en niet iedereen houdt ervan. Ik zou deze vorm daarom niet kiezen, maar het kan inderdaad.


In de ANS wordt het een imperatief met toegevoegd voornaamwoord genoemd. Het is me nog nooit opgevallen dat daar bezwaar tegen wordt gemaakt. Het is een heel gebruikelijke en normale constructie in het Nederlands en het Duits.


----------



## ThomasK

Let op: ik heb niet gezegd dat de zin fout was, wel dat die stijl sommigen tegen de borst stoot. Ik wilde dat maar aangeven, niet insinueren dat hij fout was.

Nu, ik heb net even gezocht in de ANS, en ik vond voorlopig alleen dit:
"(...)  zinnen als de volgende, waarin het toegevoegde voornaamwoord direct na het werkwoord komt (...). Voorbeelden: (10) _Gaat u_ zitten!      / (11) _Doe jij_ de deur dicht!/ (12) _Weest u_ maar niet bang."

Zijn dat de voorbeelden waaraan je dacht? Het zou mij verbazen dat jouw zin een soort imperatief is, omdat die bijzin eraan voorafgaat, wat in het Nederlands bij een imperatief ongebruikelijk is, maar ik sluit het niet helemaal uit. ik kijk uit naar verdere informatie.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Let op: ik heb niet gezegd dat de zin fout was, wel dat die stijl sommigen tegen de borst stoot.


Dat snap ik, en dat is ook wat ik bedoelde. Het is me nog nooit opgevallen dat iemand tegen die stijl bezwaar maakt.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik herinner mij de column van Ludo Permentier, maar ik vind hem maar niet terug op de site van 'De Standaard'. Ik begrijp hem wel wanneer hij insinueert dat het een heel indirecte stijl is, verhullend: de imperatief zit verborgen in een indicatief. Maar oké, "de allerindividueelste emotie" desnoods. Ik deel ze eerder, maar oké.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Zijn dat de voorbeelden waaraan je dacht? Het zou mij verbazen dat jouw zin een soort imperatief is, omdat die bijzin eraan voorafgaat, wat in het Nederlands bij een imperatief ongebruikelijk is, maar ik sluit het niet helemaal uit.


Aan een gebiedende wijs kan in het Nederlands wel degelijk een bijzin voorafgaan, maar dan moet je het bijwoord _dan_ aan de hoofdzin toevoegen.

_Als u technische problemen ondervindt, neem dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met onze klantenservice._​


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Ik begrijp hem wel wanneer hij insinueert dat het een heel indirecte stijl is, verhullend: de imperatief zit verborgen in een indicatief.


Ik zie eerlijk gezegd het probleem niet. Een imperatief met toegevoegd persoonlijk voornaamwoord wordt vaak juist als vriendelijker en minder bazig beschouwd dan een botte, kale imperatief, en van indirecte stijl is toch geen sprake? Dat zou wel het geval zijn als je vermijdt de lezer rechtstreeks aan te spreken, bijvoorbeeld door het over 'de gebruiker' in de derde persoon te hebben of door passieve constructies te gebruiken.


----------



## ThomasK

Inzake bijzin: je hebt volkomen gelijk, mijn regel was te sterk geformuleerd.

Inzake de verborgen imperatief: voor mij blijft dat een soort verhullend taalgebruik, waarbij je inderdaad minder bazig lijkt over te komen. Want dat is net mijn probleem in bepaalde gevallen: de suggestie is sterk maar bijna onderhuids, en daardoor zou ik soms gewagen van manipulatie... Daarom heb ik het er soms lastig mee, ook al kan je dat inderdaad stilistisch met heel goed effect gebruiken, zeer zeker.  _(Je hebt dat ook met metaforen: als we zeggen dat iemand een gesprek "verpest", de sfeer "verziekt", de .. "besmet", dan gebruiken we een "biologisch-pathologische" metafoor en die zijn heel sterk omdat ze via het onderbewustzijn werken, sterke emoties triggeren.)_


----------



## bibibiben

Ook mogelijk:
Let bij het mediteren als eerste op je lichaamshouding.

Kort en krachtig:
Mediteren begint bij je lichaamshouding.


----------



## ThomasK

Goeie idee met die imperatief gevolgd door "bij ...". Ik had er niet aan gedacht!

Het andere is een prima vondst. Ik blijf zelf liever dichter bij het origineel.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik dacht nog aan een volgens mij prima alternatief:
_*Wie *wil mediteren, begint het *best* met/ denkt het best eerst aan zijn houding_


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> Let bij het mediteren als eerste op je lichaamshouding.


_Als eerste_ in plaats van _eerst_, _ten eerste_, _in eerste instantie_, het wordt vaak zo gebruikt, ik weet het, maar ik vind het twijfelachtig. Als ik die zin lees, denk ik: geldt dat dan alleen maar als je de eerste bent? En alle anderen die na je komen dan?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Ik dacht nog aan een volgens mij prima alternatief:
> _*Wie *wil mediteren, begint het *best* met/ denkt het best eerst aan zijn houding_


Tja, het is waarschijnlijk niet wat je wilt horen, maar dit is dus indirecte, onpersoonlijke stijl, want je spreekt de lezer in de derde persoon aan.

(Ik zou overigens in dit soort zinnen _het best_ met _kunnen_ combineren: _kan het best met .... beginnen/kan het best eerst aan ... denken_.)


----------



## ThomasK

Haha, de gustibus... - BTW: een heel interessante opmerking in verband met die "dan" bij een imperatief na een bijzin: die redt inderdaad de imperatief, terwijl het anders niet kan, inderdaad. Vreemd, of intrigerend...


----------



## bibibiben

Hans M. said:


> _Als eerste_ in plaats van _eerst_, _ten eerste_, _in eerste instantie_, het wordt vaak zo gebruikt, ik weet het, maar ik vind het twijfelachtig. Als ik die zin lees, denk ik: geldt dat dan alleen maar als je de eerste bent? En alle anderen die na je komen dan?



_Als eerste _kan inderdaad dubbelzinnig zijn, maar dat maakt de zin waarin je dit woord gebruikt nog niet incorrect. In mijn zin ligt bovendien slechts één van de twee betekenissen voor de andere hand, de andere niet. Zie verder http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/52/als_eerste/.  _Ten eerste_ is overigens niet dubbelzinnig.

Deze link is misschien ook wel interessant: eerst / als eerste / het eerst / ten eerste   | Schrijfwijzer.nl


----------

